
If You Are Not Drowning in Demand, You Don't Have Product-Market Fit (2017) - jkuria
http://blog.capitalandgrowth.org/michael-seibel/
======
quaquaqua1
In 2013 I made a video about how FPGAs could be used to mine Litecoin and
other scrypt coins. It was very low effort and I forgot I had uploaded it.

Not only did it get 30,000 views in a month, the stream of emails from
interested people was constant. Probably over 200 emails from people who
wanted to buy a machine from me as if I had created one (I hadn't).

Really interesting stuff. If you truly do make something revolutionary, the
demand finds you.

